# Cowl Data Plate



## devildawg (Apr 27, 2012)

I see that there have been a few questions regarding body data plate decoding however there has never been an answer. I'm interested in knowing what the number (1) just to the right of the build date represents and the (4-1SC) at the bottom right adjacent to Body By Fisher. I'm including a picture with both underlined . Any help will be much appreciated.


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

The number 1 you are referring to, is only used on PON plant cowl tags. The number is unknown. Most PON tags have a 1 behind the date code. I have seen a few with the number 2 and one with a 7. 

The other number you are querying about is a fixture or gate number. The body was welded at gate 4 and the 1 means 1st shift. Some fixture numbers did have letters behind them, like in your case with the SC, but most did not have any letters. I am not sure about the letters SC.


----------

